# 4ft tear down, couple things i found in them



## raycam01_au (Apr 25, 2006)

hahaahaha i never know what i have in some tanks, emptied out this guy today to start moving a few fish around, here's some junkie stuff i found in it. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:     and a cpl of other pics






















































































































Thanks for cooking,,,, i mean good looking.
Raymundie ops


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

fish look good!


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

Those are beautiful at the top pics, are they a type of catfish?
all the fish look great though, especially that yellow pleco.


----------



## raycam01_au (Apr 25, 2006)

Hiya matey

the top fish are hoplo cats, http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Catfish,%20Hoplo.htm
really nice little bubblenest breeding catfish 

thanks for the comments i do enjoy my fish and especially the catfish side of it, 
 Ray :thumb:


----------

